# Can you make a long dovetail joint?



## Brett K (Jan 18, 2012)

I somewhat new to this, but I am thinking of picking up a dovetail jig to use in the construction of an upcoming desk project. I will be building two small cabinets the will be hanging from a desktop. The dimensions will be about 16"deep x 8-10"wide x 14" tall. I am thinking of using a combination of maple and walnut and I like the look of a dovetail joint running across the bottom for the entire 16". Having never used a dovetail jig, is it possible to do this? Most seem to accommodate only a few inches, so it seems like this could be a challenge.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

You need a sliding dovetail. You can make this by using a straight edge with a 1/4" straight bit first to clear most of the material & clearance for the dovetail bit shank. Then use the dovetail bit to clear out the rest. I would do the other half with a router table & a dovetail bit routing both sides to leave you with a dovetail that slides into the joint.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Brett

Joint or joints ?,, joint is not very strong and they like to snap off easy but joints are and to hard to snap off. 

I suggest you pickup the big template from MLCS, 16" is pushing it but it can be done with the template below and your router or router table..and the price is right,,,for me the router table works the best.

See video below
MLCS Master Joinery Dovetail Set and Templates

Just a note think about using box joints,you can get a PC template for about 60.oo bucks and you can screw it a block of wood, I got the one below off Amazon..and you don't need to use a big hammer to get the boards to fit up at glue up time with each other unlike the dovetail type.

This is not the same type but it will do the job,it's shorter but it will work also. 16" long should not be a big deal.
http://www.amazon.com/PORTER-CABLE-...ref=sr_1_4?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1327294572&sr=1-4

===



Brett K said:


> I somewhat new to this, but I am thinking of picking up a dovetail jig to use in the construction of an upcoming desk project. I will be building two small cabinets the will be hanging from a desktop. The dimensions will be about 16"deep x 8-10"wide x 14" tall. I am thinking of using a combination of maple and walnut and I like the look of a dovetail joint running across the bottom for the entire 16". Having never used a dovetail jig, is it possible to do this? Most seem to accommodate only a few inches, so it seems like this could be a challenge.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Its interesting that Bob and Jim read the original post differently and I can't tell who read it correctly


----------



## Brett K (Jan 18, 2012)

I apologize if my posts might be tough to interpret. I am slowly acquiring the woodworker language I was looking at the peachtree dovetail jig on 3dwoodworking.com. The one kit is essentially two 16" jigs together. The prices of these jigs are starting to change my thoughts on the matter though.

My new motto....Why buy something when you can build it for twice as much!


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

What did you get out of it? After reading it again he may want the dovetail joint going along the length from front to back instead of the height. It's possible to run it that way. I would go for the vertical corners. Seems like you would loose sight of the joint as it disappears under the desk top but I have not seen the design he has in mind. The templates Bob shows would do the 16" length he wants. Now does he want through-dovetails or half-blind dovetails?


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Like I said I have no idea I re read it many times guess we need Brett to clarify


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Well I guess what ever he is intending to do it can be done.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

and your many great shop tips will help with the how


----------



## Brett K (Jan 18, 2012)

Sorry guys! I was thinking that having a visible dovetail joints along the bottom of the cabinet front to back where the length would be about 16". I would post a picture but I don't think I can for a few more posts.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Brett

You can post pictures right off the bat but you can't use a URL address in your post.

So to say just upload them to the forum and you are good to go.

===



Brett K said:


> Sorry guys! I was thinking that having a visible dovetail joints along the bottom of the cabinet front to back where the length would be about 16". I would post a picture but I don't think I can for a few more posts.


----------



## Brett K (Jan 18, 2012)

OK...let's try it.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Brett

I forgot to say anything about the Stots Master jig, if you want to save some money and make your own jig(s) The Stots master template will do the trick for you, you can make it as long you want ...but I will say buy the router bits that come with it, it's the key to get the jig right..

DoveTail TemplateMaster (1 of 4) from Stots.com - YouTube
DoveTail TemplateMaster (2 of 4) from Stots.com - YouTube
DoveTail TemplateMaster (3 of 4) from Stots.com - YouTube
DoveTail TemplateMaster (4 of 4) from Stots.com - YouTube


http://www.3dwoodworkingstore.com/router/dovetail-jigs/#product_87404

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQyyH4LgRM4&feature=player_embedded#!
==


----------

